# We have a new puppy!



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

We have a new almost five month old Newfoundland puppy. At the moment he is passed out on the floor. He had a big day - shots in the morning and then to a park to meet us and our two dogs. Then a forty minute ride home. He is taller than our Labradinger and just as tall as our Newfie mix. Inor will have to post a picture.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I was thinking you were talking about a new daughter in law or something...  

Puppies are good


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Awesome news! Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Pictures or this just isn't true!!!
How dare you keep puppy pictures from us!! For shame!!!


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

Mish said:


> Pictures or this just isn't true!!!
> How dare you keep puppy pictures from us!! For shame!!!


I agree.

Pics or it didn't happen...especially with puppies.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Our 100 pound monster, Stonewall Jackson is on my left. Our 60 pound psychotic, Southern Belle is on my right. Boomer, the new 47 pound unconscious lug is the other. Notice I had to hold both Jack and Belle as they are not too sure of the puppy yet. That is the only reason you have to see my ugly mug.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

That's odd how you sit sideways like that!! Does it hurt?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mish said:


> That's odd how you sit sideways like that!! Does it hurt?


I told you Mrs Inor and I do things differently than most.

It is the fault of this stupid Macbook computer I bought last spring. I still cannot figure out how to do much with it beyond my normal programming tasks. It is a commie computer!


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

Inor said:


> View attachment 7405
> 
> 
> Our 100 pound monster, Stonewall Jackson is on my left. Our 60 pound psychotic, Southern Belle is on my right. Boomer, the new 47 pound unconscious lug is the other. Notice I had to hold both Jack and Belle as they are not too sure of the puppy yet. That is the only reason you have to see my ugly mug.


Nice addition. Enjoy!


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

Not really a dog guy myself. I have a guppy left in the 30 gallon tank that refuses to die of old age and some mealworms that are diminishing in numbers. They might be making a come back. Just got to remember to put the carrots and oatmeal in there every few days.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> I told you Mrs Inor and I do things differently than most.
> 
> It is the fault of this stupid Macbook computer I bought last spring. I still cannot figure out how to do much with it beyond my normal programming tasks. It is a hippie computer!


Corrected


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Ask siri why your Macintosh isn't working.

Nice dogs.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Congrats! Gorgeous dogs


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

James m said:


> Ask siri why your Macintosh isn't working.
> 
> Nice dogs.


Because I am a middleware programmer and know nothing about modern user interfaces. I am sure there a million shortcuts and cool applications for doing anything I might want to ever do that I know nothing about. Other than the time I spend banging around here, most of the time I spend on the computer is spent in a terminal window with a compiler and vi with no graphics going on at all. Yes, I even had to buy a mouse for the stupid thing because my fingers kept getting cramped up trying to use the damn trackpad. :lol:

BTW: Thanks on the dogs.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

mwhartman said:


> Nice addition. Enjoy!


I think he means the dog, btw...

&#128514;


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

(Remembers what 'fun' it was to deal with machine code)...

(Almost pukes)...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> (Remembers what 'fun' it was to deal with machine code)...
> 
> (Almost pukes)...


I would go back to assembly language in a heartbeat if I could make a living at it.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Dogs are great. Good job Terribles!


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Inor said:


> I would go back to assembly language in a heartbeat if I could make a living at it.


well, sure. No one minds assembler all that much. Not that I can call it fun. It's just none of that low level coding is fun any more. I think I've got macro language lust. I was doing some geuinely fun stuff for a bit. Wrote some interesting operator utilities for mainframes. I was just easing myself into developing a psuedo-graphic UI for vm on 360 mainframes. I had a 2 cpu 4 meg ram system to play with. The number of obvious bugs in the os was staggering. Entire commands were buggy and trying to do some things that the system manual said would result in having to kick maybe 30 users off to reboot. Fun days!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Congrats on the new addition. God loves all dogs!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Here Inor...on my commie mac-air...lol...and congrats on the new addition.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> View attachment 7408
> 
> 
> Here Inor...on my commie mac-air...lol...and congrats on the new addition.


Yeah you're a prick! :lol:

Thanks pal.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> well, sure. No one minds assembler all that much. Not that I can call it fun. It's just none of that low level coding is fun any more. I think I've got macro language lust. I was doing some geuinely fun stuff for a bit. Wrote some interesting operator utilities for mainframes. I was just easing myself into developing a psuedo-graphic UI for vm on 360 mainframes. I had a 2 cpu 4 meg ram system to play with. The number of obvious bugs in the os was staggering. Entire commands were buggy and trying to do some things that the system manual said would result in having to kick maybe 30 users off to reboot. Fun days!


Good Lord! You and the rest of the world - going crazy over Python and Groovy. :lol: Those are the only languages ever invented where you type in "give me a blowjob" and the compiler chops off your left ear.

But if you have any developers that need any Python or Groovy training please give me a shout. I have a 3 day Python Intro and a 5 day Groovy/Grails that can be split up.  I am presently working on some Gradle content as well.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Inor said:


> Good Lord! You and the rest of the world - going crazy over Python and Groovy. :lol: Those are the only languages ever invented where you type irn "give me a blowjob" and the compiler chops off your left ear.
> 
> But if you have any developers that need any Python or Groovy training please give me a shout. I have a 3 day Python Intro and a 5 day Groovy/Grails that can be split up.  I am presently working on some Gradle content as well.


Nah, thanks anyway. I took a look at python and grooveless. Don't do what I want to do. I think the devs were drunk on leftover html5 when they were finishing up. Hmmm...I have not yet met the ideal language. C had some promise, but the graphics handling should have been done by someone who knew what graphics was.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Well what do ya know, Inor isn't nearly as mean and terrifying looking as his avatar and gruff demeanor led me to believe. And congrats on the new addition. Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> Nah, thanks anyway. I took a look at python and grooveless. Don't do what I want to do. I think the devs were drunk on leftover html5 when they were finishing up. Hmmm...I have not yet met the ideal language. C had some promise, but the graphics handling should have been done by someone who knew what graphics was.


Ditto that... :lol:


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Congrats on the new addition. I love dogs, people can learn a lot from dogs.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

You mean like peeing on tree trunks and chasing cats?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> Well what do ya know, Inor isn't nearly as mean and terrifying looking as his avatar and gruff demeanor led me to believe. And congrats on the new addition. Beautiful dogs!


Being called a "prick" by Inor is kind of like being called a "broad" by Frank Sinatra. It is a show of respect. :lol:

Thanks!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> Well what do ya know, Inor isn't nearly as mean and terrifying looking as his avatar and gruff demeanor led me to believe. And congrats on the new addition. Beautiful dogs!


I have to agree!! I had this vision in my head that was much scarier.  Here I was pleasantly surprised with this handsome man.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Blaspheme! 
The real Inor;


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Blaspheme!
> The real Inor;


It appears I do not have permission to see the _real_ Inor.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice addition Inor,I guess your not as a meanie as the missus says......we love dogs too.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> Nice addition Inor,I guess your not as a meanie as the missus says......we love dogs too.


No, I really AM, but she just threatened to ban me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Good looking dogs; I am glad they are all with good people!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Inor said:


> No, I really AM, but she just threatened to ban me.


Ah, come on now you old softie!.....LOL!:razz:


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Great Dogs!! Inor, Where's the eye patch??


----------

